
The Parkland school shooting is bringing new surveillance tech to schools - ysopex
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/02/13/parkland-school-turns-experimental-surveillance-software-that-can-flag-students-threats/
======
moonbug
New laws are what are needed, not tech.

~~~
ohhreally
really? Because everyone follow the already established laws.

